# flippers?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am wondering if flippers are even helpful or handy to have i have a pontoon boat and i have seen people using them with the pontoons so my question is are they worth having and using or is it just personal preferance? thanks for the input


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

bigboybdub said:


> i am wondering if flippers are even helpful or handy to have i have a pontoon boat and i have seen people using them with the pontoons so my question is are they worth having and using or is it just personal preferance? thanks for the input


You deffinately want fins. You will want them for keeping yourself stable in the wind. You will want them for fine tuning your position in the water. You will want them for everything but when you want to go full speed to different locales. About the only time you wouldn't need fins is if you were out paddling around not fishing. Many times while on smaller alpine lakes I leave the oars behind and just use my fins. You NEED fins!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> > i am wondering if flippers are even helpful or handy to have i have a pontoon boat and i have seen people using them with the pontoons so my question is are they worth having and using or is it just personal preferance? thanks for the input
> ...


+1

Unless you want to just drift around casting, fins are a must. I have left mine behind once.... Never again. Its miserable to keep yourself on track. Usually when I get to the spot I want to fish, the oars get propped back on the toon & they dont get used again until its time to go back!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

If you're using a motor on the back of your toon, the fins are about the only way to steer (hands free) if you're trolling in Mach II reverse. It saves you from having neck and back pains while trying to reach behind you all the time.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

YES!
Get some fins!!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well i got the flippers now and i have been trying to find the time to go and try them out but it may have to wait until memorial weekend at moon lake but im excited to try them out


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Just make sure ya dont drive down too close to the water :wink:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh heck no stevo im going to back the truck right into the water to launch the pontoon and sit on the tailgate to fish


----------

